# R33 GTR



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi

Basically as the title I'm after a R33 GTR, just sold my car so have cash all ready.

Only thing is I'll have any colour except silver (no offence to anyone) but it's a colour not for me. 

Thanks


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

What's your budget for one mate


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Euroexports said:


> What's your budget for one mate


About 20K


----------

